# FREE at Amazon: Hard Creek Bridge: a short story



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Friendless and shy, Slim Jackson gets off the bus for his second semester at Abe Lincoln University. Strangely lost and tired, he has a supernatural experience at Hard Creek Bridge, and he has to face the challenge of his lifetime.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

I like that you specified it as a short story straight up! What sort of word count is it?


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

isaacsweeney said:


> I've noticed some cheap (less than a buck) short stories appearing as books for Kindle. I self-published one: http://www.amazon.com/Hard-Creek-Bridge-short-ebook/dp/B004HKIH3Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1293852144&sr=8-2
> 
> What do you think about this?


What's it about?


----------



## julieS. (Dec 29, 2010)

Personally I like longer books...I  wouldn't pay for a short story or novella, period.


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

It's about a 1,600 word count. 99 cents was the cheapest I could make it publishing through Amazon. I wanted it to be free.

It's about a shy, friendless, second-semester college student who gets lost, comes across a strange bridge, and has the struggle of his lifetime to get across. It could be categorized as magical realism or supernatural.


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah. I wanted to make it free, but Amazon wouldn't let me. I'm not sure how to make a free Kindle book, but I know people do it. I think it's because I'm using Amazon's self-publishing avenue that they require me to charge 99 cents (that was the lowest). Anyway, it's an experiment, so I'd love to hear others' thoughts.


----------



## julieS. (Dec 29, 2010)

You could post it free over on smashwords.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Isaac, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

----We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok. So I made it free on Smashwords. Hard Creek Bridge. Enjoy.

Isaac


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

The title listed on Amazon says it's a short story - good job on that!!

Pretty cool; gotta be one of the first published in 2011. Congrats.


----------



## julieS. (Dec 29, 2010)

I read it over there @ smashwords. Like I said I'm not that into short stories but it was good.


----------



## astonwest (Dec 29, 2010)

99 cents for a short story (especially those under 3-4K words) has always seemed excessive to me, but since it's now up for free over at Smashwords, that's a moot point.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

My story is with a indie publisher (Books To Go Now) that specialises in such things. Personally I don't have a problem with it else I wouldn't have done it - I love short stories, and the idea that the 'worth' of a story is dependent on its word count is something I could never agree with. The best stories (long & short) I've read in my life are one of life's true pleasures and worth multiple re-readings. Priceless.

So I'm not going to feel bad about the fact that my 3.5k story costs 75p (sorry, working in UK currency). Especially as I didn't set the price.

Good luck with yours! 
James


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

In my opinion it's reasonable to charge a minimal price for a short story on Kindle - but having said that, I have a short story over on smashwords for free, and it has actually had quite a lot of downloads so I am guessing that for some people it's easier to read a short story on electronic media than a whole novel. 
I don't think I would have necessarily thought of publishing a short story on its own if I hadn't been able to use this particular one as a kind of introduction to a mystery series I've been working on. But now that I've done it, I will probably publish another one in the same series, maybe around Christmas or some special occasion.
Sheila


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a couple of short stories published as Kindle books for 99 cents. I was wondering - should the length of a piece determine its price?

Here are mine: 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_athr_dp_sr_1?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Isaac%20Sweeney

Also at Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/isaacsweeney


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

The only time it bothers me is when the write up doesn't mention it's a short story/novella.  

I ran into one a while back that looked like something right up my alley.  Sounded like the start of a sword and sorcery epic fantasy.  Wonderful.  I get it downloaded and find that it's about 15k words.  It wasn't a bad story, it just wasn't what was being advertised.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Isaac,

I merged your short story thread with your previous thread about your stories.

As for the length=price question, I guess it's a time honored tradition to pay freelance writers by the length of the piece, at least in part.  

I agree, the important thing is truth in advertising. And having a good tale to tell!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

It'd be nice if Amazon actually included the word count for kindle novels in the book stats. I could care less what the file size is--all a big one tells me is that someone probably included a big map and a high resolution cover. 

As for paying for short stories, I'd gladly plunk down 99 cents for one where I already know the characters (i.e. a little side adventure for heroes from a favorite author's regular series), but I have to know you in order to pay a dollar for a random short story.  (I did do this for one of my twitter tweeps--of course, she'd already purchased my 99-cent anthology *g*).


----------



## Robert Swartwood (Jun 22, 2009)

This is always a tough call, especially when some writers make their novels available for 99 cents while other writers make only a 1,000 word story available for that amount. I'd like to say it's the quality of the work that counts most, but sometimes that isn't the case. I used to have my stuff available for free at Smashwords and it would get a lot of downloads, but I could never tell whether anyone was actually reading the work or just downloading it for the sake to download.


----------



## Z. Constance Frost (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm new at this whole e-book thing, so I'm probably not the best person to answer this, but like a few others said, I think it's good that you mention up front it's a short story. Let the reader know before they buy!


----------



## j_cage (Dec 31, 2010)

Its been said but i like that u tellup front its a short story.

I read Hard Creek Bridge and Now that i know your work, I wouldne mind paying the .99. Totally worth it. Kudos to you.


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. It's good to know some people enjoyed Hard Creek Bridge, which is free over at Smashwords.

Hard Creek Bridge: a short story: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35483
Wouldn't Last Forever: two stories: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35484


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Hard Creek Bridge: a short story -- Friendless and shy, Slim Jackson gets off the bus for his second semester at Abe Lincoln University. Strangely lost and tired, he comes across Hard Creek Bridge, where he has to face the challenge of his lifetime.



_edit -- merged with existing thread for this title -- Ann_


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just read this and really enjoyed it!  And what a great price!  Thanks for offering it for only 0.99!
(Long live the short story!)


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Just read this and really enjoyed it! And what a great price! Thanks for offering it for only 0.99!
> (Long live the short story!)


I saw your Amazon review. Thanks!! I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

You're very welcome!


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Sales slow, but I believe in this story. Feedback's been good so far. Anyone else out there reads it, let me know what you think.

Isaac


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Hard Creek Bridge is free at Smashwords and it has been downloaded about 1500 in just a few weeks. That's good, right? It's gotten some positive reviews as well. A couple people bought it at Amazon too. I would like to thank anyone who read it. Can I list it free at Amazon? If so, I haven't figured out how yet. 

Thanks.


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Free at Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35483


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

in case you haven't read it yet, this story is free at Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35483


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

And now it's free at Amazon!!


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Still a freebie. Get it while you can!


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Hard Creek Bridge is now part of the chapbook-length collection, Evolvement (in my sig).


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

F-R-E-E!!


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Hard Creek Bridge is still free in the US at Amazon.


----------

